# Reset Duration?



## tnakamur (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,

I have 98 Altima GXE, and the "Service Engine Soon" light has been on for a few months now. The scanned codes were P0440 and P1448, which seems like Nissan's very common "EVAP Small Leak" deal. 

After much of looking around, I decided to try to fix it as long as it doesn't cost me too much. One of the posts that I found somewhere was questioning the the Gas cap being old and not able to lock-in the fuel tank. 

It turns out to be that when I opened the gas cap, there was no pressure in the gas tank and did not make the "spaceship door-opening" sound. I went to the dealer and bought a new gas tank cap.

So I'm hoping that this was the problem, but what I'm not sure is how long I have to drive before the car computer rechecks and resets itself. Does anyone know?

Also, if this was NOT the problem, what else could it be that could make the gas tank pressure to not build? Would it be the EVAP Vent Control Valve? I saw some post that a guy had a very difficult time unattaching the Valve and had to replace the entire EVAP, and I definitely don't want to do that. Has anyone successfully done this?

Thanks!


Tony


----------

